

AppFigures now shows rankings for any iOS app, with history - marcc
http://blog.appfigures.com/new-feature-track-ranks-of-all-apps-in-the-app-store/

======
davidedicillo
AppFigures is definitely one of those must tools for an iOS publisher.

~~~
marcc
Couldn't agree more. And now that I can see how my competitor app ranks right
next to mine, pure awesome.

